# Improving the wi-fi signal



## silentbogo (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok. So I kinda went ahead myself a little bit and bought the cheapest router (TP-Link TL-WR740N). Now I'm suffering from the weak WiFi signal.

I have moved my router to the attic, which temporarily solved my problem, but still  I'd like to boost the signal even more.

It would be helpful to know if anyone had experience with antenna mods on the router or client side (I am using ASUS R500VM laptop) and can share his knowledge.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 20, 2013)

Order some chinese takeaway, then strap the tinfoil lid to the antenna to bounce the signal in a specific direction.

Mussels is the professional of wifi voodoo, await his arrival and be shamazed.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/24435-wirelesslanperformanceimprovementntk

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wire...30182-how-to-fix-your-wireless-network-part-1


----------



## Agility (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## silentbogo (Nov 20, 2013)

thxall


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 21, 2013)

also this:

Please ensure you have your router communicating on a non congested wireless channel. You can go to the Google Play store and search for the Amped Wireless Wifi Analytics tool>download it>it will tell you the least congested channels to use as well as other tools.

You may also download the program called InSSIDer if you have a windows based laptop and it will also scan networks and provide the congestion data as well.

From there you would go to the following Router Control Panel area (general example-yours may vary):
More Settings>2.4Ghz Settings>Basic Settings>Select the channel that is the least congested>Apply
Do the same for the 5Ghz band as well.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 21, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> also this:
> 
> Please ensure you have your router communicating on a non congested wireless channel. You can go to the Google Play store and search for the Amped Wireless Wifi Analytics tool>download it>it will tell you the least congested channels to use as well as other tools.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Already did. 

Seems like the biggest problem is in the signal power. After moving my router to the attic I've got max reception at the new part of the house(which I wanted), but lost more than half of the power at the old one (even though the router is right above it).

I think i might need to use some foil for signal redirection. If it works - I'll post the results later on this week.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 28, 2013)

Following up... is it doing ok?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 28, 2013)

make a parabolic dish.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## silentbogo (Nov 29, 2013)

natr0n said:


> make a parabolic dish.


That's almost the kind of thing i was thinking about!

There is a variety of cool projects, that use  Yagi-type antenna, that were pretty successful at broadcasting WiFi over the vast areas.
Plus it can be used at both client and router side.
I'm gonna try to build one (probably next week).


----------

